# Patent Stockless Anchor - Markings?



## Bridie (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking at an old patent stockless anchor now used as dockside decoration and noticed the marks cast onto the arms.
On one there is a circle and the other has a diamond.
Somewhere in the depths of my memory there is a stirring about this, but as yet nothing has surfaced.
I've looked in my old copies of Bosun's Manual and Nicholl's Seamanship, but nothing.
Can you help?


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Circle ; from the top ( tip of fluke ) ;
Identification mark of proving house
Number of certificate
Number of tensile machine
Year license granted
Proof load


Figs in diamond are drop test results.


----------



## Ian Jameson (Feb 28, 2010)

*Anchor*

On the underside of the flukes it will probably have Sunderland Forge


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

*Anchor*



Ian Jameson said:


> On the underside of the flukes it will probably have Sunderland Forge


 or Byers
View attachment 27353


----------

